# Snowex salt spreader key fob



## sNOwproblem1

Have a couple snowex sr210 and sr110 salt spreader keyfobs for sale $70 each


----------



## sNOwproblem1

sNOwproblem1 said:


> Have a couple snowex sr210 and sr110 salt spreader keyfobs for sale $70 each


Still available


----------



## PHILL63

sNOwproblem1 said:


> Have a couple snowex sr210 and sr110 salt spreader keyfobs for sale $70 each


I am interested in 1 of them. Please call 508-208-7976


----------

